# Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H60 2nd Gen. gegen Thermalright True Spirit 120 ?



## 323brani (2. Juni 2013)

Wie der Name schon sagt möchte ich meinen Thermalright True Spirit 120 gegen eine Kompaktwasserkühlung tauschen. ( gerne auch andere Vorschläge um die 50-70€ )

Habe bisher im Netz leider keinerlei Vergleiche oder ähnliches finden können, daher wende ich mich an euch 

Gekühlt wird ein Phenom II X6 1055T 3,5Ghz @ 1.34V ( aktuell unter Prime, sowie BF3 nach einer Stunde bei 51-55°C )

Frage dahingehend ist ob die Kühlleistung durch die H60 Komakt-WaKü deutlich verbessert wird ? Würde es sich lohnen ?

Vielen dank im voraus.


----------



## the.hai (2. Juni 2013)

Ich bezweifel, dass sich der wechsel deutlich bemerkbar macht.
Warum willste wechseln? Also unter welchen zielen?


----------



## Erok (2. Juni 2013)

Du wirst hier nicht wirklich viel bessere Kühlung erwarten können am Ende.

Die Frage ist nur, weshalb Du auf die Corsair umsteigen willst ? Was ist der Sinn und Zweck dahinter ?


----------



## KonterSchock (2. Juni 2013)

Mit dem corsair h60 hast du eine gute und sauberer Kühlung, und weniger Dreck im Gehäuse. CPU Zone ist sogar nach 2jahren immer noch sauber, bei Luft kühler sieht die Geschichte wieder anderst aus. Kann aus Erfahrung sprechen, h60 ist die sauberer Lösung, und bietet dir sogar 5jahre Garantie.


----------



## psycore (2. Juni 2013)

hallihallöchen^^
also die leistung wird ein bisschen besser sein und du hast mehr kühlreserve wenn du den prozessor hochtakten möchtest.
also ich habe die 1. h60 im unübertakteten zustand über das mainboard sehr "leise" eingestellt.kühlt auch beim spielen sehr gut(2 lüfter)
...und wenn ich meinen 920 auf knapp 4 ghz laufen lasse und die cpu-lüfter mit ca. 1600 rpm rennen (gehäuselüfter nicht zu vergessen^^)ist 
der geräuschpegel nicht zu verachten aber meinem gewissen geht es besser da sich die cpu temps. bei ca. 70 grad halten!!!
du solltest immer alle temps. im auge behalten um die perfekte lüfterkonstellation einzustellen...ich regel alles über bios...

p.s.: ich habe in jeder situation um ca. 5-10 grad bessere temp.(vergleich mit scythe grand kama cross) - mit entsprechender gehäuse lüftung!!!

mfg


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. Juni 2013)

wenn geld investiert werden soll, dann entweder in eine h100: Corsair Hydro Series H100 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (CWCH100) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder einen leistungsfähigen doppelturm kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Special Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (BK017) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. Juni 2013)

da kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Behzad (2. Juni 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> wenn geld investiert werden soll, dann entweder in eine h100: Corsair Hydro Series H100 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (CWCH100) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Da hat er Recht


----------



## 323brani (2. Juni 2013)

Also um es kurz und knapp zum Ausdruck zu bringen wäre ich mit der H60 nicht bei ~40°C ? Sozusagen kann ich bis ich in ca. 1 Jahr auf Intel umsteige das ganze so lassen wie es ist ?


----------



## the.hai (2. Juni 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Mit dem corsair h60 hast du eine gute und sauberer Kühlung, und weniger Dreck im Gehäuse. CPU Zone ist sogar nach 2jahren immer noch sauber, bei Luft kühler sieht die Geschichte wieder anderst aus. Kann aus Erfahrung sprechen, h60 ist die sauberer Lösung, und bietet dir sogar 5jahre Garantie.


 
Wodurch macht denn ein normaler Luftkühler Dreck? Das musst du mir mal erklären.



323brani schrieb:


> Also um es kurz und knapp zum Ausdruck zu  bringen wäre ich mit der H60 nicht bei ~40°C ? Sozusagen kann ich bis  ich in ca. 1 Jahr auf Intel umsteige das ganze so lassen wie es ist  ?


 
Laut Test kommste auf 5K Verbesserung, aber das variiert ja immer sehr stark. Test: Thermalright True Spirit - Kompaktklasse mit guter Preis / Leistung

Der Kosten-Nutzen-Faktor ist deshalb sehr gering, dann lieber was größeres nachher.


----------



## psycore (2. Juni 2013)

jup du hast (mit standartlüfter) höchstens 5 grad bessere temps. also wenn du nicht sehr übertakten möchtest solltest du wirklich noch warten...
aber pass bei der h100 auf das sie in/an dein gehäuse passt^^


----------



## Octavius_Augustus79 (6. Juni 2013)

also ich würd zur H 60 raten ich eine in meinen Rechner verbaut und bin mit der Kühlung der Cpu ( AMD FX 8350) voll zu frieden


----------



## the.hai (6. Juni 2013)

Octavius_Augustus79 schrieb:


> also ich würd zur H 60 raten ich eine in meinen Rechner verbaut und bin mit der Kühlung der Cpu ( AMD FX 8350) voll zu frieden


 
Und was hattest du vorher? der TE hat ja schon nen recht potenten Kühler.

Und naja, die H60 auf nem FX8350? Das kann bei 125W aufwärts ja nichtmehr wirklich leise sein.


----------

